# 90 Gallon on second floor



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am currently placing my 90 Gallon tank in my room on the second floor, I have read tons of article on what it can and can't hold, *** ran it perpendicular to my floor joists and I am very confident it will hold. Who else has large aquariums on the second floor?


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

definitely not as big but I have a 55 gallon with a few hundred pounds of rock upstairs and so far so good. Its been a few months :thumb:


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine is slightly smaller, but I have a 75 on a pretty sturdy (heavy) stand on my second floor. I'm pretty sure it's sitting parallel with the floor joists, but I really can't see a problem with that. You don't really worry about a floor collapsing when three or four big guys stand near to each other.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am 6'9" 250, I was up there jumping around all day today to test it. I know this is in no way a way to measure support but just thought you guys would love picturing someone that big jumping up and down like an animal. :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

ROFL...I think that a 90 shouldn't be too much of a problem (never had a tank that large, but you have furniture in a room, and a couple of big guys...no prob...)

Manoah Marton


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

It's a question that comes up often and rarely gets solved. While there are many many theories brought forward, the one that always gets to the facts with me is quite simple. Does anybody know personally of a house that has been damaged by a fish tank's weight? Nobody has ever come forward when I've been reading and said it happened to him.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, hopefully I am NOT that person. If I am though, pics will be posted. Jeez I'm a dope.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

You should be fine!


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

For years I had 55 over 40L on my second floor bedroom against an outside wall with no problems and my daughter has a 110 and 55 in her attic/bedroom that are not over supporting walls.

Good luck!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow the 110 in the attic would scare me!!!!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

wlyons9856

No way that it is a dopey question. The guy that's a dope would have had a question and just not asked or wondered. Like I said, there have been lots of people with the same question. 
The guy that does get caught and didn't ask is the one we'll accuse of being a dope. (And secretly be glad it wasn't us.)


----------



## Low Budget (Sep 15, 2010)

I had the same concerns with my 180 gallon on the first floor but over a basement. I spoke to a few contractor buddies and a structural engineer and they all said no problem as long as it is perpendicular to the joist and as close as possible to a perimeter wall or supported wall. My joist are 2x10 16" on center with cross blocking. I don't think it matters what floor as long as it is a supported wall. Do you know what the framing of the floor looks like?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

PfunMo said:


> It's a question that comes up often and rarely gets solved. While there are many many theories brought forward, the one that always gets to the facts with me is quite simple. Does anybody know personally of a house that has been damaged by a fish tank's weight? Nobody has ever come forward when I've been reading and said it happened to him.


Yes, I have. Since I wrote the article for this site, I've had several people email me about the structural problems they've had. Only one guy ever sent me photos though. He had problems with a 110 gallon tank. I'll see if I can find the pics.
Kevin


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

You know I use to have a King Size Oak Water bed on the secound floor.. I'm sure a 90 gallon tank will be fine...


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

wlyons9856 said:


> I am 6'9" 250, I was up there jumping around all day today to test it. I know this is in no way a way to measure support but just thought you guys would love picturing someone that big jumping up and down like an animal. :lol:


You must have, what... 10 foot ceilings? :lol:


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Not quite, wasn't jumping my highest, thought that Wednesdays were too early in the week to get concussions. :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

That would be a great youtube video :thumb:


----------

